# Booting from USB on Dell Dimension 2300



## rjh419 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Booting from USB on a Dell Dimension 2300*

*I have a Dell Dimension 2300 with BIOS version A02.
This BIOS version does not support booting from USB.
I would like to boot Windows Vista or XP from my USB Hard Drive.
PLEASE HELP ! Is there any way round this ?*


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

The only way is if Dell have released a new Bios that does support booting from Usb


----------



## rjh419 (Apr 17, 2008)

Looks like there is no luck for me then as A02 is the lastest version for the Dell Dimension 2300, thanks anyways.


----------

